# Review: Outdoor Tech (ODT) Chips 2.0 Bluetooth headphones



## Donutz

Amazon link

Short version: These things ROCK!

Long version: 

The headphones fit into any of several brands of helmet that are designed for audio devices. I am using a Smith Vantage.

The headphones go in easily enough--the biggest issue in my case is the crappy zipper on the Vantage. This is a potential problem since the headphones have to be
taken out (at least partially) in order to be charged. I think it's just a matter of practice, though. There's nothing innately difficult about it.

The headphones connected to my iPhone 7 with no issues, and they have no issue reconnecting whenever I go boarding. Sound is good, although bass isn't maybe
as good as the vendor implies. They are controlled by clicking a button on the outside of one or the other earpiece. This is easy enough through the fabric of the helmet's
earpiece, although you have to kind of get used to where the headphone is located. If you miss, you're left looking like you're cleaning out your ear with a finger.
There's an audible click, which helps.

The click patterns are arbitrary: Hold on the right earpiece to power up, hold on the left to power down. Click on the right to play/pause or answer/hang up. Click
on the left to turn volume down, double-click on the left to turn volume up. Click and hold on the left while music is playing to skip to the next song.
My best advice is to take a picture of the cheat-sheet that comes with the headphones so that you have it on your phone as a reference. There are other click patterns
for other functions such as walkie-talkie, but these are the ones I've used so far.

Talking on the phone with this item is surprisingly clear--not so much hearing the caller, which is no surprise, but the fact that the caller can hear you. The microphone
is on one of the earpieces, and those are zipped into the helmet, so the mike is picking up your voice from up around your ear, through material and possibly some
insulation. That it works _at all_ is impressive. That it works so well, doubly so.

All in all, this item is well worth the moderate cost.


----------



## f00bar

I actually bought 3 sets of these, 1 for me, one for my daughter and her boyfriend for xmas. I like them a lot.

However, I did have a hell of a time with mine when I got a new phone. I couldn't get it to pair with my new cheap moto 5g smart phone. Every time I went to pair it the chips would say 'powering off' and did exactly that.

I contacted OR support and they had my drain the battery. Which btw is a pain because to really kill it you have to sit there for like a half hour powering it on continually after it shuts itself off for low battery.

However that didn't solve it. I contacted my personal backcountry assigned sales rep for a return, then magically on my last attempt after about a week of this it paired.


----------



## jstar

I had issues with multiple wired and wireless 1.0 versions, I gave up on those.

But, the wireless 2.0 version have worked amazingly. No issues at all 2 seasons in.


----------



## emt.elikahan

OR sent me the 2.0 last season when I told them that 1.0 weren't working right. The 2.0 are solid. I actually find that they are great for talking on the phone. I find the speakers to be very clear and they get pretty loud. Ppl always seem to be able to hear me well also... I've never tried the intercom/ walkie talkie feature, but for music and phone calls :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

*I love mine!*

I got a pair as a gift last year and I love mine. It paired initially with my Samsung Galaxy S6 with no issues however when I got a new Galaxy S8 recently, it wasn't pairing. I contacted OR and their customer service rep contacted me via email promptly and walked me through the process. The process simply consisted of when turning the product "ON" to continue to hold the right button in longer until the voice "Pairing" is heard. I wasn't holding the button in long enough to pair. It works reliably everytime now. I have to say, I am very impressed with how quickly OR responded to my email inquiry and how quickly they trouble-shot the problem.


----------



## chomps1211

Bought the 1.0 I beleive 2-3 years back. I have had constant problems with the bt signal cutting out. 

I keep my phone in a chest pocket of my coat & if I turn my heead to the R the signal cuts out. Phone is less than 2ft from the Chips receiver and it cant get the signal. 

I also have the Adapt, their bt wired adabtor for my earbuds. This thing will pick up the bt signal from my phone even with 30-40 ft of big rig & trailer between the two! :shrug: Go figure! :blink:


----------



## Donutz

chomps1211 said:


> Bought the 1.0 I beleive 2-3 years back. I have had constant problems with the bt signal cutting out.
> 
> I keep my phone in a chest pocket of my coat & if I turn my heead to the R the signal cuts out. Phone is less than 2ft from the Chips receiver and it cant get the signal.
> 
> I also have the Adapt, their bt wired adabtor for my earbuds. This thing will pick up the bt signal from my phone even with 30-40 ft of big rig & trailer between the two! :shrug: Go figure! :blink:


I've never gotten that behaviour from the chips 2.0 headphones. And BTW, they come with a cable so if you run the battery down, you can just connect it directly to your phone. Although I'm not sure how you'd do that with the earpieces zipped into the helmet.


----------



## zc1

I seriously considered the bluetooth version, but ended up purchasing the wired version on sale a couple of weeks ago and have been very happy with them. The cable is not ideal, but for more than $100 less I'm fine with it; was already using wired ear buds, anyway. 

As mentioned, they're a great product, and I'm glad to not be using ear buds anymore. Besides being wired, they also don't have the same amount of functionality from pressing on the earpieces as the wireless version -- must use the cord remote to forward/rewind and adjust volume. That said, though, I definitely recommended them highly in wired form, and the wireless version has even more functionality as well as the ability to be used in wired form I believe(?).


----------



## Outdoortech

Thanks for the support everyone! 

Hey chomps1211, if you are still having problems with your Chips, you might want to contact [email protected] so we can help you out.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

zc1 said:


> I seriously considered the bluetooth version, but ended up purchasing the wired version on sale a couple of weeks ago and have been very happy with them. The cable is not ideal, but for more than $100 less I'm fine with it; was already using wired ear buds, anyway.
> 
> As mentioned, they're a great product, and I'm glad to not be using ear buds anymore. Besides being wired, they also don't have the same amount of functionality from pressing on the earpieces as the wireless version -- must use the cord remote to forward/rewind and adjust volume. That said, though, I definitely recommended them highly in wired form, and the wireless version has even more functionality as well as the ability to be used in wired form I believe(?).


I felt the same way about wired vs wireless. Wired was just too good of a deal. I'm not blown away by them or anything. They work fine and that is all I really wanted for $50. Last trip the button stopped working so I couldn't pause or skip a song. When I tried them later at home, the button worked fine. :shrug: I hope it doesn't happen again, it was kinda annoying.


----------



## f00bar

These are great things if you are looking to spend some of those REI dividends and 20% off coupons on. They don't go on sale that often though I did manage to get mine for like $98 from backcountry around Turkey day.

Though at the time it was annoying I will say that it took me a long time to drain the batteries. I turned them on, went to bed, and they were still going strong for a few hours after I woke up.


----------



## Fielding

There’s some $20 Bluetooth helmet inserts that are marketed to motorcycle bros on amazon. Looks to me like they’d do the job inna snow lid. Anybody try them? I’m still using a wired setup from few years back. Kinda dont want to have to charge anything else. Just bought a Bluetooth start stop skip volume button (says 2 year battery built in) to attach to my wrist. Haven’t put it in Service yet. If it works it’s gonna be so money. I like tunes right up until I start sliding. Then I need all my senses to avoid the Jerry mine field.


----------



## zc1

Fielding said:


> There’s some $20 Bluetooth helmet inserts that are marketed to motorcycle bros on amazon. Looks to me like they’d do the job inna snow lid. Anybody try them? I’m still using a wired setup from few years back. Kinda dont want to have to charge anything else. Just bought a Bluetooth start stop skip volume button (says 2 year battery built in) to attach to my wrist. Haven’t put it in Service yet. If it works it’s gonna be so money. I like tunes right up until I start sliding. Then I need all my senses to avoid the Jerry mine field.


I like the idea of a wireless remote paired with the wired headphones. I didn't even know such a thing existed; had only seen the shutter control ones. Thanks.

I've never tried the motorcycle headphones...never played around with audio on the bike.


----------



## Fielding

zc1 said:


> I like the idea of a wireless remote paired with the wired headphones. I didn't even know such a thing existed; had only seen the shutter control ones. Thanks.
> 
> I've never tried the motorcycle headphones...never played around with audio on the bike.


I dont think I like the idea of tunes in my lid when I'm riding. I feel like I need all my senses. Same reason that I don't mount my phone on the bars. I do my navigating when I'm stopped.


----------



## zc1

Fielding said:


> I dont think I like the idea of tunes in my lid when I'm riding. I feel like I need all my senses. Same reason that I don't mount my phone on the bars. I do my navigating when I'm stopped.


Agree completely. I've never listened to anything on the bike (don't have any audio there at all for the reasons you mentioned) but I routinely listen to music at the hill. I like the idea of a bluetooth remote for the phone (in my mitt).


----------



## [email protected]

zc1 said:


> Agree completely. I've never listened to anything on the bike (don't have any audio there at all for the reasons you mentioned) but I routinely listen to music at the hill. I like the idea of a bluetooth remote for the phone (in my mitt).


To each their own. I don't ride with music when I'm on my motorcycle but sometimes when I'm at the hill alone it makes for an enjoyable time. Here's why I love the Chips 2.0 : when u wanna stop the music it's so convenient - quick touch with one finger and it pauses the music. Another tap and it resumes. One tap on the left module and it decreases the volume. 2 taps and it increases it. It's too simple and incredibly convenient. It doesn't have to be music either. Download a podcast or a motivational track. Today I was alone and entered a snowy white forest. Just the "The Way" by Fastball came on and I felt like I was in my personal snowboard video ?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## zc1

[email protected] said:


> To each their own. I don't ride with music when I'm on my motorcycle but sometimes when I'm at the hill alone it makes for an enjoyable time. Here's why I love the Chips 2.0 : when u wanna stop the music it's so convenient - quick touch with one finger and it pauses the music. Another tap and it resumes. One tap on the left module and it decreases the volume. 2 taps and it increases it. It's too simple and incredibly convenient. It doesn't have to be music either. Download a podcast or a motivational track. Today I was alone and entered a snowy white forest. Just the "The Way" by Fastball came on and I felt like I was in my personal snowboard video ��
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


The controls on the *wired* version are different. Only the right ear has tap functionality (tap for start/stop; hold for Google now/Siri). Volume control, song navigation control and microphone are on the cord. The left earpiece does nothing. That's why a bluetooth remote would be a nice addition.


----------



## [email protected]

zc1 said:


> The controls on the *wired* version are different. Only the right ear has tap functionality (tap for start/stop; hold for Google now/Siri). Volume control, song navigation control and microphone are on the cord. The left earpiece does nothing. That's why a bluetooth remote would be a nice addition.


Yes..all the more reason to get the Bluetooth version

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## essie52

*ODT CHIPS is going to be the cause of my divorce *

Hi Everyone!

As some of you know, I am a leg amputee with cerebral palsy. As such, learning to snowboard was a wee bit of a challenge. However, that significantly changed when someone suggested I listen to music while snowboarding. I promptly bought CHIPS 1.0 (a few years ago). Even to this day, if I am not listening to music, I struggle to get down the hill. Give me some music and I am a strong intermediate.

CHIPS 1.0 have treated me fairly well, good sound quality and stays connected to my iPhone. I have always had an issue with one side. Sometimes (about every fourth time out), sounds does not play out of one side and I end up turning them on and off, connecting them and disconnecting them to my phone, sometimes having to drain the battery, until both sides work. Because of this, my husband has been resistant to try them. 

I have begged him to give 2.0 a go, that he might really enjoy listening to music, and having the capability to communicate together on the hill would be well worth the expense. He has refused claiming to enjoy the sounds of nature. For two years, I have obsessed about buying TWO sets of 2.0s. Checking ODT emails, waiting for sales, only to find them sold out at ODT.

Then, last weekend, on a whim, hubby decided to listen to music using wired earbuds. Guess what? He loved it! And, guess what showed up in the mail today. ONE, ONE, ONE! set of 2.0s. He quickly let me know I could have them and he would take my 1.0s. However, I now know it is not the sound of nature he wants, it is just the lack of my voice in his ear. 

And, this dear friends, is how ODT ruined my marriage! >

Naturally, I tease about the marriage part. I have the most amazing husband. I am super excited to try the 2.0s out and eventually I may convince myself and hubby to drop the money on a second set. I would strongly recommend CHIPS to anyone!

Best,
Essie


----------



## Outdoortech

Hey essie52, we appreciate the support and we want to make up for ruining your marriage. Check your private messages.


----------



## essie52

Hi Everyone!

I spent the weekend with my 2.0s and I have to say, "AMAZING". I adored my 1.0s but, after using the 2.0s, it's like the difference between Great Value Fruit Spins and the real Froot Loops. If you've never had Froot Loops Fruit Spins are good. Once you've had real Froot Loops, Fruit Spins... not so good.

The music was clear and crisp and I had ZERO connectivity issues. But, beyond that, ODT improved the entire user experience. My 1.0s did not stay paired with my phone so I had to "re-pair" it at the beginning of every day. Not a big deal but an inconvenience. The 2.0s remain paired with my phone :grin: Further, there is now, with the 2.0s, a pleasant lady that tells you when the power is on and when you are powering off; no longer based on a series of beeps. Again, not life changing but extremely useful. I would liken it to a backup camera. I never knew I wanted one until I got it.

If you have the 1.0s and you are thinking about the 2.0s, I would strongly recommend dropping the cash for them!

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

OMG! The walkie talkie feature is to die for! Amazing company with great customer service!

Best,
E


----------



## gnarstradamus

+1 for the chips being rad. I don't wear earpads in my helmet, I do the whole necktube beanie goggles under the helmet park rat thing. But I can't wear earbuds. I've tried the power beats, a bunch of sony ones, bunch of skull candy ones - they either hurt my ear incredibly or they fall out immediately (I've tried the foam tips also). So I wear the headband that ODT makes for the chips (https://www.outdoortechnology.com/c...s/chips-wick-fit-headband?variant=33755692750) over my beanie and then goggles over that, and helmet over that. Works perfectly. I used the wireless v1's for 4 years before I messed them up by yanking them out of my bag when one end was wrapped around something. Got the v2's immediately and they work just as great.


----------



## akcom

Hey guys, I'm a little late to the thread but I wanted to put a low cost option on people's radar.

ODT Chips 2.0 are $129.95 (Oooof)
ODT Wired Chips are $39.95 (much better).

I got the wired chips, then got a 15 dollar bluetooth adapter here (any other brand works fine too). For $55 total I got a wireless bluetooth helmet speaker. PLUS the bluetooth adapter is super convenient - I don't need to pull out my phone to skip songs. I just clip the adapter to the inside of my jacket sleeve.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

akcom said:


> Hey guys, I'm a little late to the thread but I wanted to put a low cost option on people's radar.
> 
> ODT Chips 2.0 are $129.95 (Oooof)
> ODT Wired Chips are $39.95 (much better).
> 
> I got the wired chips, then got a 15 dollar bluetooth adapter here (any other brand works fine too). For $55 total I got a wireless bluetooth helmet speaker. PLUS the bluetooth adapter is super convenient - I don't need to pull out my phone to skip songs. I just clip the adapter to the inside of my jacket sleeve.


Thanks! Have you had much time with them? The Amazon reviews are pretty awful so I'm hesitant.


----------



## akcom

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Thanks! Have you had much time with them? The Amazon reviews are pretty awful so I'm hesitant.


I used them all last season, no complaints!


----------



## Craig64

akcom said:


> I used them all last season, no complaints!


It looks very similar to OT BT adapter.
https://www.outdoortechnology.com/products/adapt?variant=36887922958 

The OT model says 5 to 6 hours on a charge.


----------



## akcom

Craig51 said:


> It looks very similar to OT BT adapter.
> https://www.outdoortechnology.com/products/adapt?variant=36887922958
> 
> The OT model says 5 to 6 hours on a charge.


Agreed, very similar. They're pretty much commodity hardware. OT probably buys them in bulk for $3 a piece from china (like these ones on alibaba). Definitely do not spend $35 on a bluetooth transmitter.


----------



## essie52

For those of you who need music to get down the mountain Outdoor tech is having a sale on their Chips 2.0. Enter CHIPS230 at checkout for 30% off.

Best,
Essie

https://www.outdoortechnology.com/p...OffChips2&mc_cid=1f69dc7e6c&mc_eid=aed6bdb6d0


----------



## ken35

Hey guys,
I cannot believe it took me this long to find this thread. I too have enjoyed every moment with my Chips. I had gotten the 1.0's as a Christmas present a few years ago. After about two years I lost the sound completely in the left speaker. I tried everything I could think of to fix it and in the end reached out to ODT. I was not expecting much maybe a have you tried this email but I was told to send them in and they would look at them. Living in Northern BC, Canada I was not expecting to see them for a while but within a month or so a package showed up on my doorstep. When I opened it I was very surprised. Inside was a new set of 2.0's for me. I have not had a moments trouble with these new headphones.

Thank you so much Outdoor Tech for all your wonderful service and for standing behind your great products.


----------



## Keebler229

*Issues i am having*

Hi,

I have the Chips 2.0 + Walkie-Talkie and I love them. But I am having a problem when I try and use Siri through the Chips. I use these Chips while I board and they are great for listening to music and for phone calls. But when I try to have Siri read me my text messages it tells me I need to pull out my phone and open it up. That defeats the purpose of me having the chips in the first place. I wanted it to be hands free completely. 

Am I missing a setting or something that allows the Bluetooth speakers to unlock my phone so that Siri can read my text messages and make phone calls by my voice while I am on the mountain? Please let me know as I want to get this fixed. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JewelHanda

Hi....I have the wireless chips last few seasons and highly recommend them. I've read the bad reviews, but my experiences have been excellent. Good battery life and wife can hear me fine on phone calls. I bought her a pair last time I saw them on sale.
Sound quality won't blow you away, but loud enough for me at least to enjoy the tunes while I ski and super easy to turn off start again with gloves on


----------



## Donutz

I think there was an IOS update a while back that created problems with the drivers, because I was getting cut-outs for a while. But that has gone away.


----------



## TooNice

essie52 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I spent the weekend with my 2.0s and I have to say, "AMAZING". I adored my 1.0s but, after using the 2.0s, it's like the difference between Great Value Fruit Spins and the real Froot Loops. If you've never had Froot Loops Fruit Spins are good. Once you've had real Froot Loops, Fruit Spins... not so good.
> 
> The music was clear and crisp and I had ZERO connectivity issues. But, beyond that, ODT improved the entire user experience. My 1.0s did not stay paired with my phone so I had to "re-pair" it at the beginning of every day. Not a big deal but an inconvenience. The 2.0s remain paired with my phone ? Further, there is now, with the 2.0s, a pleasant lady that tells you when the power is on and when you are powering off; no longer based on a series of beeps. Again, not life changing but extremely useful. I would liken it to a backup camera. I never knew I wanted one until I got it.
> 
> If you have the 1.0s and you are thinking about the 2.0s, I would strongly recommend dropping the cash for them!
> 
> Best,
> E


For what it's worth, I have the 1.0, and..:

1. I don't have to "re-pair" after each day. There is a little bug that result in the volume becoming lower over time where a re-pair would fix, the this is something I do 1-2 times per seasons (100-150 day).
2. My 1.0 also has the a voice indicating on/off/pairing/low battery etc. No idea if all 1.0 has it, or they updated between 1.0 and 2.0 (mine is def not version 2).

My connectivity -do- sometime break break if I put the phone in my pants pocket, but not in my chest pocket. This can be an issue spring time when I do not ride with my jacket.

The only thing I wished they changed (but didn't with 2.0) is the charging port. That 3.5mm audio plug as charger is non standard and if you lose it or break it it is inconvenient getting a replacement. I do note that when mine broke they sent me a replacement free of charge.. once they had it back in stock. So happy with the service but not that aspect of the design.

The newer Ultra does without the 3.5mm charging port, but requires you to pop the thing out of the helmet. Having to do that -every- time isn't really what I am after. I hope that they eventually make something like the 2.0 but with a micro-usb/usb-c charging port. _That_ would get me to upgrade from 1.0.


----------



## Donutz

TooNice said:


> The only thing I wished they changed (but didn't with 2.0) is the charging port. That 3.5mm audio plug as charger is non standard and if you lose it or break it it is inconvenient getting a replacement. I do note that when mine broke they sent me a replacement free of charge.. once they had it back in stock. So happy with the service but not that aspect of the design.
> 
> The newer Ultra does without the 3.5mm charging port, but requires you to pop the thing out of the helmet. Having to do that -every- time isn't really what I am after. I hope that they eventually make something like the 2.0 but with a micro-usb/usb-c charging port. _That_ would get me to upgrade from 1.0.


I agree that the charging on the ODTs is a PITA. On the Smith helmets (might not be the case with other brands) you have to unzip the padded section all the way around to get to the right earpiece, then pull the earpiece out of the padded section. On top of it being a PITA, the Smith zipper doesn't really look robust, so I'm expecting to break it every time I have to open it up.


----------



## Phedder

Donutz said:


> I agree that the charging on the ODTs is a PITA. On the Smith helmets (might not be the case with other brands) you have to unzip the padded section all the way around to get to the right earpiece, then pull the earpiece out of the padded section. On top of it being a PITA, the Smith zipper doesn't really look robust, so I'm expecting to break it every time I have to open it up.


I just flipped my chips so the one with the charging port sits in the earpiece with the zipper. I charge them every week after my 3 days riding, easy access and no zipper issues.


----------



## jstar

I use the Giro Combyn helmet. I never have to take the chips out, there is small hole in the bottom of the ear pads (can’t remember if I made a hole, or if it was already like that). The one chip is placed so that the charge port is aligned with the hole. I just charge it on my way home or travelling up to the mountain.


----------



## TooNice

Donutz said:


> I agree that the charging on the ODTs is a PITA. On the Smith helmets (might not be the case with other brands) you have to unzip the padded section all the way around to get to the right earpiece, then pull the earpiece out of the padded section. On top of it being a PITA, the Smith zipper doesn't really look robust, so I'm expecting to break it every time I have to open it up.


Yeah, I had the Vantage until last season, and know what you mean about having to unzip all the way. Fortunately I never had the zipper break after 4 seasons (I replaced the helmet because the outer shell and inner shell separated from the impact of a landing (not on my head!), so it seems like the zipper might not be the first place to fail.

I've switched my Smith for a Giro, and they come with velcro which I fear may have a shorter lifespan than the Smith zipper.

And.. not entirely ODT's fault, but the comfort of the helmet can be significantly affected by the presence of the Chip. On my head, the Giro Range helmet (size M) is -slightly- large on my head, but with the Chip inserted, I get very uncomfortable pressure on my ears. Even the Vantage that I was so used to with the Chip inserted felt more comfortable after I took out the Chip. Maybe the Chip simple need to be that thick, but I wish that helmets that are designed to take those kind of devices can provide more space/cushionning.


----------



## clickjo

What's the verdict on the new Ultras? I got excited and sold my 1.0s only to properly read reviews to find out it's not great... (silly me??). Getting the 2.0s would still be an upgrade but want to know if worth getting the Ultras.


----------



## TooNice

clickjo said:


> What's the verdict on the new Ultras? I got excited and sold my 1.0s only to properly read reviews to find out it's not great... (silly me??). Getting the 2.0s would still be an upgrade but want to know if worth getting the Ultras.


I am in a similar position in that I am also coming from the 1.0, which lately have started playing up and I am not sure how much longer before they completely die on me (I do note that I got plenty of days out of them and I am actually pleasantly surprised that the battery hasn't gone bad and render the thing useless after several years and over 350 days of use), and am also considering the Ultras as replacement.

For me the biggest turn off is the price. I just dont think that think that the tech in it justifies a $90 retail price increase over the Chip 1.0 / 2.0. Perhaps an extra $30 for the battery case but not much more. I don't think that losing the cord (joining the left and right side) is such an exceptional breakthrough, and for me, trade-off of not having to use some non-standard charging cable but having to take the pieces out each time to charge represent a side-grade.

At $220, I would want to see the pieces reworked to be more comfortable (either being thinner, or perhaps using a different kind of body that doesn't feel as hard..something that really bring innovative that bring the Chip to the next level).

If I see a sufficiently discount on them, I will probably get them over the 2.0, but if not I will probably keep the 1.0 until it dies, then either get the 2.0 or look at other options.

One thing I am wondering though, is whether there is anything else like it? I mean, the Chip do very clever controls and the helmet flaps seem designed to hold something like that..but surely, they aren't designed -just- for the ODT Chip. What else is in the market that fit in those flaps?


----------



## frenchfries

For those wondering about the Chips Ultra, I'm sorry to have to report that I'm returning mine after 1 weekend with them on the mountain. I could get past the cost, given the added features, but the negatives I experienced while using them far outweighed the benefits. I could even get past the fact that they turn off automatically after just 4 minutes even when just simply paused, but the bluetooth pairing was sketchy at best. Simple enough to turn each one back on at the top of the chair, but I consistently experienced the left chip losing connection, not just cutting out, but not pairing after turning it back on. I solved this once by forgetting device in settings on the phone and repairing, but when it happened a second and then again a 3rd time, my mind was made up--too much hassle. Even the right earpiece would cut out sporadically. I was in moderate temps (~25-28* F) with little to no wind and had the phone in my upper chest pocket on a gore-tex shell with a little hottie hand warmer inside to keep the phone at temp. I don't know if it's possible that my Apple Watch could have been a factor, that's new this season, but I'm not willing to give that up, so back they go. I'll stick with the 2.0's for now until the Ultra's are ready for prime time. I would say the sound quality was maybe a little better, but not by any order of magnitude. I would prefer they try to improve the sound quality and bass response (if possible) on the 2.0's, versus adding borderline gimmicky features to something we all want, which is good sound and reliable, consistent performance.


----------



## TooNice

Does anyone know if the iPod shuffle charging cable work with the Chip?

My cable seems to be acting up and since I was hoping to find something that might work in Japan and their Japanese site do not even list the cable so I was hoping to find something that might work on Amazon JP.

(Seriously, the charging cable is the only thing I dislike about the device. Everything else get a pass mark as a minimum, but I really wish it was a micro USB port instead of 3.5mm jack)


----------



## 16gkid

I finally used my chips 2.0 this season, and they are pretty good, battery life is pretty amazing, I went like 3 days without charging them, the mic works well enough I can do voice command on the lift, but goddamn they have 2 issues that drive me nuts
1. charging port- whoever decided to not use micro or type c usb connector should be tar'd and feathered, why would you go away from the standard? for shame! 
2. No button to go back to previous song, what if Im jamming out to a dope track and want to run it back for the next powder run? kinda crazy they didnt add this function.


----------



## TooNice

16gkid said:


> I finally used my chips 2.0 this season, and they are pretty good, battery life is pretty amazing, I went like 3 days without charging them, the mic works well enough I can do voice command on the lift, but goddamn they have 2 issues that drive me nuts
> 1. charging port- whoever decided to not use micro or type c usb connector should be tar'd and feathered, why would you go away from the standard? for shame!
> 2. No button to go back to previous song, what if Im jamming out to a dope track and want to run it back for the next powder run? kinda crazy they didnt add this function.


Agreed about the charging port. The Chips 2.0 precedes Type C as far as I know (or at least would have been pretty pricey given that it still is), but microUSB is used on so many small electronic devices it doesn't make sense to stray from it. I was actually hoping that the successor (the Ultra) would have just kept the same format but finally swap the 3.5mm port with a microUSB port, but they decided to go a different route.

As for the lack of going back to the previous song, they are a few times that I thought it would have been great if they had it, but I basically try to make my playlist as dope as I can, and if necessary if there is a track I really want for a particular run, I will try to time it when I am on the lift. Not a deal breaker and I suppose that it would having just two big buttons to control the device, they would have to make the interface more complicated for more controls.


----------



## chomps1211

16gkid said:


> I finally used my chips 2.0 this season, and they are pretty good, battery life is pretty amazing, I went like 3 days without charging them, the mic works well enough I can do voice command on the lift, but goddamn they have 2 issues that drive me nuts
> 1. charging port- whoever decided to not use micro or type c usb connector should be tar'd and feathered, why would you go away from the standard? for shame!
> 2. No button to go back to previous song, what if Im jamming out to a dope track and want to run it back for the next powder run? kinda crazy they didnt add this function.


Unless they changed the way the controls work from the v1.0-2.0. You hold down the button for volume control for 2-3 seconds to go back. ?‍♂

That's how my older chips do it. Forget how many seconds to hold to skip forward.

-edit-
....here it is. Sorry it's a crap image. Down at the bottom.


----------



## Donutz

16gkid said:


> I finally used my chips 2.0 this season, and they are pretty good, battery life is pretty amazing, I went like 3 days without charging them, the mic works well enough I can do voice command on the lift, but goddamn they have 2 issues that drive me nuts
> 1. charging port- whoever decided to not use micro or type c usb connector should be tar'd and feathered, why would you go away from the standard? for shame!
> 2. No button to go back to previous song, what if Im jamming out to a dope track and want to run it back for the next powder run? kinda crazy they didnt add this function.


I would like to add the fact that the charging port is on the right earpiece. Although I'll admit this may be helmet-brand-dependent. In the case of Smith helmets, the zipper to access the earpieces unzips from left to right, so you have to completely unzip it to get at the charging port. _And _the zipper is a crappy plastic one, so I've had it split several times while I'm trying to zip it back up. Cursing ensues in each instance.


----------



## 16gkid

Donutz said:


> I would like to add the fact that the charging port is on the right earpiece. Although I'll admit this may be helmet-brand-dependent. In the case of Smith helmets, the zipper to access the earpieces unzips from left to right, so you have to completely unzip it to get at the charging port. _And _the zipper is a crappy plastic one, so I've had it split several times while I'm trying to zip it back up. Cursing ensues in each instance.


I noticed this also and could tell the small zipper is not meant for constant use, I put them in the helmet the opposite way so the side with the charge port is by the zipper opening


----------



## Donutz

16gkid said:


> I noticed this also and could tell the small zipper is not meant for constant use, I put them in the helmet the opposite way so the side with the charge port is by the zipper opening


Hmm, I'm probably used to the controls enough that I could figure out reversing them. It's either that or eventually lose the helmet entirely.


----------



## jstar

Has anyone had any luck using the walkie talkie feature on the chips 2.0? I can't get it to work... from the reviews, it seems like nobody has got the feature to work like they advertise.


----------

